# OG Scwinn Stingray Thread



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Ill start, been collecting Stingrays for almost 10 years since I was 9. Yes 9! :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

66Sprint FastBack


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 25 2011, 11:53 PM~20420908
> *66Sprint FastBack
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a few questions for people restoring a bike to “Original”. If its not a stock color does that not make it original? Does that make it a street bike? Im about to redo my original 20” Schwinn but Im not sure about a few things. I want to chrome plate a lot of things that are not supposed to be plated. Stuff like that kickstand, bearing cups on the crank and most of the hardware on the crank is not supposed to be chromed. Can I still call it an original bike or am I over thinking all of this? What do you guys think?


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423849
> *I had a few questions for people restoring a bike to “Original”. If its not a stock color does that not make it original? Does that make it a street bike? Im about to redo my original 20” Schwinn but Im not sure about a few things. I want to chrome plate a lot of things that are not supposed to be plated. Stuff like that kickstand, bearing cups on the crank and most of the hardware on the crank is not supposed to be chromed. Can I still call it an original bike or am I over thinking all of this? What do you guys think?
> *


it wont be og in the terms of real bicycle shows, but im sure you can get away with it at lowrider shows.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 26 2011, 03:03 PM~20424458
> *it wont be og in the terms of real bicycle shows, but im sure you can get away with it at lowrider shows.
> *


agreed.... instead of plating those parts, you can put in some time an hand buff them out (sand with 400 wet dry sand paper then 800) buff with old rag an some aluminum polish an repeat. to get it nice an hand polished might take a couple sittngs. when i restore old schwinns one cup takes about 45 minutes by hand. (cups/bolts/seat clamps) all able to buff. as for paint i would stay as original as possible. anything else is street.. "hint" (at a paint shop look at chrysler color chips) real real close colors in there older selections. :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

hey num nuts hes talking about schwinn stingrays that other topic is for all schwinns so stfu


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric+Apr 26 2011, 02:03 PM~20424458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im down to have things done the right way to get that factory look but right about now Im thinking it might be a better idea to just sell my project and buy something in a better condition.  









I love this bike and I think I could put something together like it but I know if I didnt get the details right it would bother me.


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 12:38 PM~20423849
> *I had a few questions for people restoring a bike to “Original”. If its not a stock color does that not make it original? Does that make it a street bike? Im about to redo my original 20” Schwinn but Im not sure about a few things. I want to chrome plate a lot of things that are not supposed to be plated. Stuff like that kickstand, bearing cups on the crank and most of the hardware on the crank is not supposed to be chromed. Can I still call it an original bike or am I over thinking all of this? What do you guys think?
> *


Its only original once! Try getting the parts polished, it will give it that OG look.


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20426452
> *I dont want to just plate everything and not have it look right. Whats the other type of plating called? I think its called Cad plating? Do you know if its more expensive then chrome plating?
> Im down to have things done the right way to get that factory look but right about now Im thinking it might be a better idea to just sell my project and buy something in a better condition.
> 
> ...


what year is the project?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 65ragss_@Apr 26 2011, 06:43 PM~20426648
> *what year is the project?
> *


I dont know about that other bike but this is my project. Its a 64 Schwinn with the original gooseneck, crank, sprocket and chainguard. The rims are from a 70's Schwinn and the sissy bar is a repro from the late 90's. Im waiting on another seat for it. I dont like the seats that came with this bike so Im going to put a 16" seat on it. I like the sissybar and Im going to get some og lights and speedo. So it wont be correct with all the add ons but I want it to have some accessories. Im also going to do some different pedals.


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

my '73....  all original


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 09:03 PM~20426872
> *I dont know about that other bike but this is my project. Its a 64 Schwinn with the original gooseneck, crank, sprocket and chainguard. The rims are from a 70's Schwinn and the sissy bar is a repro from the late 90's. Im waiting on another seat for it. I dont like the seats that came with this bike so Im going to put a 16" seat on it. I like the sissybar and Im going to get some og lights and speedo. So it wont be correct with all the add ons but I want it to have some accessories. Im also going to do some different pedals.
> 
> 
> ...



looks nice homie  nice year :0


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 65ragss_@Apr 26 2011, 01:43 AM~20420844
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 06:22 PM~20426452
> *I dont want to just plate everything and not have it look right. Whats the other type of plating called? I think its called Cad plating? Do you know if its more expensive then chrome plating?
> Im down to have things done the right way to get that factory look but right about now Im thinking it might be a better idea to just sell my project and buy something in a better condition.
> 
> ...


that bitch is bad pm me a price if u really wanna sell it bro


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 07:38 PM~20427173
> *that bitch is bad pm me a price if u really wanna sell it bro
> *


That's not mine. That's my inspiration. :biggrin: The green one is mine.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 26 2011, 07:13 PM~20426978
> *looks nice homie  nice year :0
> *


Thanks bro. Yours looks cool too.


----------



## dave_st23 (Feb 9, 2011)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 08:03 PM~20426872
> *I dont know about that other bike but this is my project. Its a 64 Schwinn with the original gooseneck, crank, sprocket and chainguard. The rims are from a 70's Schwinn and the sissy bar is a repro from the late 90's. Im waiting on another seat for it. I dont like the seats that came with this bike so Im going to put a 16" seat on it. I like the sissybar and Im going to get some og lights and speedo. So it wont be correct with all the add ons but I want it to have some accessories. Im also going to do some different pedals.
> 
> 
> ...


When I do a resto job I zinc plate all the non chrome parts. I'll throw up some pics later of how they come out.as for the price I think it's cheaper I'm not sure I have a buddy that zincs them for me.


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 07:50 PM~20427280
> *That's not mine. That's my inspiration.  :biggrin:  The green one is mine.
> *


dam thats my inspiration to now lol :biggrin:


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hnicustoms_@Apr 26 2011, 07:10 PM~20426945
> *
> 
> 
> ...




my uncle has the same one .............like exactley the same!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

the green one is clean g. i still say buff the parts out dont cost nothin but time.. any of the fenders rims or anything else have minor surface rust use S.O.S not straight steal wool the soap compound in the sos pads lube as it cleans to a shine. straight steal wool spider webs on the chrome...


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Heres some more. I have all the parts for that purple Slik Chick but are rusty


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

I have four other bikes stripped down and four more frames


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Apr 26 2011, 11:17 PM~20429308
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have that same sissy bar hahah


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

anyone need a speedometer??


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by orangecrush719_@Apr 26 2011, 11:29 PM~20429369
> *anyone need a speedometer??
> *


post a pic and how much?


----------



## 55800 (Oct 12, 2009)

the one on the left its clean..$45 shipped..i dont have the cable just the speedo itself


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

iv been buying selling trading , collecting , trowing and giving away and riding schwinn sting ray for about 22 years now.


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

what i had when i was 10 years old still have the blue 67 deluxe in first picture


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

my daughters 74 stingray junior....all un-restored, and its intended to stay that way!


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

if any1 comes up on a March 1979 schwinn let me know im on the hunt

serial # starts CQ


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

hey guys. im looking for a gooseneck for an old schwinn letour ten speed does anyone have one 

im looking for one like this













if anyone has one or know where i can get one pm me :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

My OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed with rare Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.

FS for local PU if anyone is interested


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20473062
> *My OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed with rare Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.
> 
> FS for local PU if anyone is interested
> ...


How much you asking?


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20473062
> *My OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed with rare Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.
> 
> FS for local PU if anyone is interested
> ...


Ill give you $100


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@May 2 2011, 11:50 PM~20473062
> *My OG 1968 Schwinn 20" Fair Lady 3 speed with rare Schwinn installed Ret-Bar/ Bill Matthews Sting Ray trike kit.
> 
> FS for local PU if anyone is interested
> ...


Trade?


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by surferboy-870_@May 3 2011, 12:07 AM~20472821
> *hey guys. im looking for a gooseneck for an old schwinn letour ten speed does anyone have one
> 
> im looking for one like this
> ...


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

stupid phone added reply before i could even write anything lol... was tryin to say i possibly have a couple around.. there very common on fixies/messenger bikes an older vintage road bikes in general not just schwinn (fuji/columbia/raliegh/puch).... ill see what i got when i get home.


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Apr 26 2011, 05:22 PM~20426452
> *I dont want to just plate everything and not have it look right. Whats the other type of plating called? I think its called Cad plating? Do you know if its more expensive then chrome plating?
> Im down to have things done the right way to get that factory look but right about now Im thinking it might be a better idea to just sell my project and buy something in a better condition.
> 
> ...


 :0 Artistics bike


----------



## surferboy-870 (Dec 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 96tein_@May 3 2011, 02:45 PM~20476807
> *stupid phone added reply before i could even write anything lol...  was tryin to say i possibly have a couple around..  there very common on fixies/messenger bikes an older vintage road bikes in general not just schwinn (fuji/columbia/raliegh/puch)....  ill see what i got when i get home.
> *



thanks bro .............mine has a weird pivotal stem ..........it's ugly


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chamuco61_@Apr 27 2011, 09:55 PM~20437194
> *my daughters 74 stingray junior....all un-restored, and its intended to stay that way!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: I HAD ONE JUST LIKE IT AS A KID GAVE IT TO MY COUSIN AND HE STILL HAS IT ... NICE BIKE CHAMUCO61 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CAPRICE CLASSICS_@May 22 2011, 07:58 PM~20606422
> *:thumbsup: I HAD ONE JUST LIKE IT AS A KID GAVE IT TO MY COUSIN AND HE STILL HAS IT ... NICE BIKE CHAMUCO61  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, i got this one from a friend of mine whose brother was the original owner.


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)




----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

saw this o.g. bike at the Carnales Unidos car show in Fresno last week..I want those o.g. tires


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Pick this up two weeks ago.


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

*my daily driver*

View attachment 345171
not all OG 90% seat sissy bar n wheels are after market (china) lol


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

DjChey said:


> View attachment 345171
> not all OG 90% seat sissy bar n wheels are after market (china) lol


IDK if you know wtf youre talking about. The rims are stamped,, shit severy things stamped, even the tubes. Just that the handle bars are '69 and the seat is '68. Other than that shits correct.


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^ I don't know if u misunderstood what I posted on my bike but it's 90% OG n if u want to find out call El Spock he has the frame n chainguard talk to Growmaster4 he has the springers n I can send pics of the rest of my parts that are stamped with the Chicago on them maybe u should read what I posted ain't trying to diz homie but lets get it straight n even pm Schwinn1966 he's got the rest of my OG lemon pealer but if u got any parts pm prices n pics maybe u got what I need Orale homie gracias


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

*My bad carnal. I thought it was a shot lolol*




DjChey said:


> ^^^ I don't know if u misunderstood what I posted on my bike but it's 90% OG n if u want to find out call El Spock he has the frame n chainguard talk to Growmaster4 he has the springers n I can send pics of the rest of my parts that are stamped with the Chicago on them maybe u should read what I posted ain't trying to diz homie but lets get it straight n even pm Schwinn1966 he's got the rest of my OG lemon pealer but if u got any parts pm prices n pics maybe u got what I need Orale homie gracias


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

66 Stingray, missing rear fender.


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

67 stingray


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

^^^^^^^???? For sale??????^^^^^


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Na sorry man. I had these for a good while. They were fucked up when I bought them and recently redid them this summer.


----------



## DjChey (Jul 6, 2011)

Fucken clean ass stingrays I like the 66


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)




----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Gracias


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)

....


----------



## CAPRICE CLASSICS (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

AGUILAR3 said:


>


WHAT SIZE IS THE BACK TIRE? 20X ? LOVE THE FAT LOOK.THANX


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

HOTSHOT956 said:


> WHAT SIZE IS THE BACK TIRE? 20X ? LOVE THE FAT LOOK.THANX


that's a 20x2.125 Whitewall slick. the OG ones are fatter than that same size u get today.


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

nice i got an all og restrored stingray for sale won frist place n vegas  check it out fully dress witj hard to find og accessories


----------



## HOTSHOT956 (Feb 4, 2010)

schwinn1966 said:


> that's a 20x2.125 Whitewall slick. the OG ones are fatter than that same size u get today.


FIND ME ONE ANTHONY AND SHOT ME OVER A PRICE PLEASE


----------



## jimmielow (Nov 5, 2011)

ANYBODY KNOW WHERE I CAN GET BANANA SEAT FOR A 16" STINGRAY? MY BOY STAYS IN THE INLAND EMPIRE AND IS LOOKING TO FINISH HIS BOYS BIKE.
ANY HELP IS APPRECIATED!


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>


Wut year is this yellow Schwinn?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>


hey u got windshield for sale i want it ! Get at me plz


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

CAPRICE CLASSICS said:


>


are u selling those oil cans and accesories in the top pic? let me know i am interested


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

i got some forsale oil paint grease hit me up or pm me ur number


----------



## 65ragss (Apr 17, 2011)

Picked up this 61 Pixie yesterday its a little different than the other common ones


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT for lesstime


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what is the first year that springer forks & shock sissy bar came on the Stingray?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

1968 sunny


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> 1968 sunny


Thanks Big homie


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

el peyotero said:


> are u selling those oil cans and accesories in the top pic? let me know i am interested


I got og oil paint tubes books ect FOR SALE 626-384-1917 START @ 25 BUCKS EACH


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MEXICA said:


> 1968 sunny


I think that's correct for the sissy bars but I could have sworn I seen the springers in stingray ads for 65 or 66


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I think that's correct for the sissy bars but I could have sworn I seen the springers in stingray ads for 65 or 66


That's what I thought about the springer forks. I have a 65 & I want to make sure before I go buy some....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> That's what I thought about the springer forks. I have a 65 & I want to make sure before I go buy some....


Well I decided to put them on my 64 frame anyway. I figured as long as my parts are og Schwinn it's all good.


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Well I decided to put them on my 64 frame anyway. I figured as long as my parts are og Schwinn it's all good.


its urs who cares what anyone else thinks


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

elspock84 said:


> its urs who cares what anyone else thinks


Das rite homeboy!!!


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

socios b.c. prez said:


> Well I decided to put them on my 64 frame anyway. I figured as long as my parts are og Schwinn it's all good.


:thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78mc said:


> :thumbsup:


I just figure I'm never going to plate everything like its supposed to be and I would be retarded to get rid of my fork and sissybar because it's the wrong year. My bike is going to have to be classified as something other then street or original. Maybe call it Street Original or Street Original?


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Ttt for all og schwinns


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

socios b.c. prez said:


> I just figure I'm never going to plate everything like its supposed to be and I would be retarded to get rid of my fork and sissybar because it's the wrong year. My bike is going to have to be classified as something other then street or original. Maybe call it Street Original or Street Original?


OG from the street!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

MEXICA said:


> Ttt for all og schwinns


:h5:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> OG from the street!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

What decals would I put on the chaingaurd of my 1967 schwinn stingray krate?


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

69 stingray deluxe with 2 speed rear

68 run-a-bout converted from 3 speed to 5 with some stingray jr. and other parts, made to look like a mini 5 speed fenderless

67 stingray midget


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Nice


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

anyone know where i can get a schwinn baseball bat holder for a 20 inch? I seen one on ebay but i seem to remember a guy who made reproductions of them on here?


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here's my 20" that started out a 1980 sting ray that I turned in to a beach cruiser...


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

O*C 68 said:


> Here's my 20" that started out a 1980 sting ray that I turned in to a beach cruiser...


love this! im working on a 16" and 20" cruiser as well. nice work!!


----------



## O*C 68 (Feb 21, 2007)

el peyotero said:


> love this! im working on a 16" and 20" cruiser as well. nice work!!


Thanks :thumbsup:
Post pix I'd like 2 see them when there done...


----------



## Est.1979 (Mar 4, 2011)

bout to restore for my daughter


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

Hey guys I'm looking for '75 stingray chainguard. If you have one or know someone that has one for sale hit me up.


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

looking for a 20" schwinn rear s-2 rim?


----------



## el peyotero (Jun 26, 2008)

added a NOS seat, thanks to the homie Preston for hookin it up. stll need to get some white walls and androck baseball bat holder.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Tin-Tin (Oct 30, 2012)

el peyotero said:


> added a NOS seat, thanks to the homie Preston for hookin it up. stll need to get some white walls and androck baseball bat holder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


coming out real nice


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My og bike. Will be getting some upgrades soon.


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)




----------

